# Baby born here



## felicity82 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi just some background info, we moved here 4 months ago and husband has a secure job, we are on work visa's for 2 years until we decide this is where we want to make our home, and then perhaps we will apply for PR. I have just discovered i am pregnant which is wonderful but also have alot of questions, we have 1 child already but i am at a loss as to how all the systems work over here, i feel a bit out of my depth with it. My main question is, will the baby be born a canadian citizen with dual British passport, even though we are foreign nationals?? And if so what does that mean for us, can we continue on our visas or do we need to apply for PR sooner rather than later, even if we are not sure if we are going to stay very long term. Our healthcare numbers are being issued next month and so i am guessing as far as that is concerned it will cover all the scans and bloods and midwife appointments. Is the antenatal care here good or do i need to insure myself with anything extra to get all the benefits?? Any help would be brilliant as worrying is doing me no good when i need to be taking it easy lol
Thanks in advance


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

felicity82 said:


> Hi just some background info, we moved here 4 months ago and husband has a secure job, we are on work visa's for 2 years until we decide this is where we want to make our home, and then perhaps we will apply for PR. I have just discovered i am pregnant which is wonderful but also have alot of questions, we have 1 child already but i am at a loss as to how all the systems work over here, i feel a bit out of my depth with it. My main question is, will the baby be born a canadian citizen with dual British passport, even though we are foreign nationals?? And if so what does that mean for us, can we continue on our visas or do we need to apply for PR sooner rather than later, even if we are not sure if we are going to stay very long term. Our healthcare numbers are being issued next month and so i am guessing as far as that is concerned it will cover all the scans and bloods and midwife appointments. Is the antenatal care here good or do i need to insure myself with anything extra to get all the benefits?? Any help would be brilliant as worrying is doing me no good when i need to be taking it easy lol
> Thanks in advance


You will receive full maternity care without cost to you. I assume you've seen a physician about your pregnancy and, if not, you should do so immediately. You will be referred to an obstetrician for care until delivery. You have no need to worry, you will be well taken care of. It has absolutely nothing to do with your TWP status.
Yes, your new baby will be a Canadian citizen and dual nationality. You do not need to change your visa to PR status but it is advisable to do so. If you return to the UK after your 2 years are up and decide you want to return here, it will be a no brainer if you have PR status, subject to the 2 out of 5 rule.


----------



## felicity82 (Dec 24, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> You will receive full maternity care without cost to you. I assume you've seen a physician about your pregnancy and, if not, you should do so immediately. You will be referred to an obstetrician for care until delivery. You have no need to worry, you will be well taken care of. It has absolutely nothing to do with your TWP status.
> Yes, your new baby will be a Canadian citizen and dual nationality. You do not need to change your visa to PR status but it is advisable to do so. If you return to the UK after your 2 years are up and decide you want to return here, it will be a no brainer if you have PR status, subject to the 2 out of 5 rule.


Thanks for that, i havent as yet seen anyone as our healthcare doesnt start until mid October of which time i will still only be about 10 weeks so its no big deal at the moment, having been through a pregnancy before im quite confident everything is ok at the moment, but obviously i know to see someone if that changes. So i will start my care as of being around 10 weeks pregnant. Not much can be done before that anyway its just a waiting game!

I dont know if we will stay past our 2 years anyway as my husband is extremely homesick, hoping it gets better as its only been 4 months and everyone says it takes a long time to get over. I hope we will apply for PR at the end of the TWP, or maybe we will extend it if we still havent decided on our future. But thanks for clearing that up for me about the Canadian citizen thing, someone made a comment that it meant we had to apply for PR right now but they obviously were mistaken. Thank you for your help


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

felicity82 said:


> Thanks for that, i havent as yet seen anyone as our healthcare doesnt start until mid October of which time i will still only be about 10 weeks so its no big deal at the moment, having been through a pregnancy before im quite confident everything is ok at the moment, but obviously i know to see someone if that changes. So i will start my care as of being around 10 weeks pregnant. Not much can be done before that anyway its just a waiting game!
> 
> I dont know if we will stay past our 2 years anyway as my husband is extremely homesick, hoping it gets better as its only been 4 months and everyone says it takes a long time to get over. I hope we will apply for PR at the end of the TWP, or maybe we will extend it if we still havent decided on our future. But thanks for clearing that up for me about the Canadian citizen thing, someone made a comment that it meant we had to apply for PR right now but they obviously were mistaken. Thank you for your help


You don't have to wait until the end of your TWP to apply for PR status and I would suggest you don't unless your 100% sure your husband's employer will apply for a new LMO for him.


----------



## felicity82 (Dec 24, 2009)

His employers are luckily very helpful and did the initial LMO and have said that they have processes that they go through in getting work permits renewed and have done so since 1982 apparently. So we arent too worried, but we may apply before just not something we want to spend money on and then it not be what we really want for the future. Thanks for your advice though its much appreciated.


----------

